# 6D. Lines in shadows



## vorob (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi, 

Some time ago i notices vertical lines in dark areas in my video. Then i took few more samples and now i'm sure, there is a constant problem with these lines.

Take a look at this vid:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5020311/MVI_3580.MOV
or this screenshot:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5020311/6d%20lines.png

or this vid:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5020311/MVI_4113.MOV

look at dark area...

Guys, owners of Canon 6D, can you check your cam? lock iso on 100 and take a sample in dim light, will you have these lines?


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 15, 2013)

You're shooting in pretty much a pitch black room, what do you expect? "Good in low-light" doesn't mean "good in no light."

On the 2nd video I'm not seeing the lines, might not be high res enough for them to show up. Generally compressed video doesn't handle shadows very well, but I don't see anything out of the ordinary in either shot. I suspect maybe your expectations were a little high for this camera... If you want something that handles the shadows really well try out the Sony FS100.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2013)

If it does not meet with your expectations, return it or exchange it. I've done that with a couple of new cameras. Thats why Adorama and B&H allow 30 day returns.


----------

